# Electric scooter



## MSL159 (Sep 23, 2004)

I got one of those electric scooters from the board walk this weekend. Its basically like a razor scooter with an electric 24v motor. I want to be able to get more life time out of the batteries so i can make longer trips on the thing. I have one small 12v battery, if i where to wire this into the other batterys, would it be possible to keep everything at 24v? Is there any way to just wire that the third 12v will just give more juice when needed?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

if you wire em say.... this way.. like you leave one battery with the positive post to use, and the third one with the negative, if you go positive to negative, positive to negative, yet leave the first positive post to use.... and the third's negative post to use, it will give more juice...... if they are hooked positive to positive, negative to negative, it will give more volts... like a 12 volt and a 12 volt will give 24 volts, where the first way would give more lasting power, that or slap a high cranking amp car or lawn tractor battery on it :lol:


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

if i was you i ould jerry rig a 5 hp brigs on that baby n haul arse around town.


----------

